# SEAT Arosa Cupra - Photoshop



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Started this today with the intentions of spending about half an hour on it but i kind of got carried away. Four hours later this is what i ended up with.

SEAT Arosa Cupra










Modifications

SEAT Ibiza Cupra Alloys
VW Lupo GTI front bumper
VW Lupo GTI side skirts
Lowered
De-badged grill
Fully smoothed
Window tinted (50% rear, 30% front)

A higher quality picture of the original car can be found here,

http://www.netcarshow.com/seat/2000-arosa/1600x1200/wallpaper_02.htm

As always all comments (good and 'constructive') welcome lol :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks damn good to me... very clever :thumb:

The end result looks rather nice if it were a real deal to.


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks good mate not OTT/Ripspeed special


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks great! would get that for the bird. Could you add a LeonCupra R splitter to the front to see what that looks like?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work, as said, not OTT.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!

I try to keep all my creations as OEM as possible to try and give a representation of the car as if the manufacturers were putting it into production.

Keep the comments coming :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant wish i knew how you do this? is it complicated


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> brilliant wish i knew how you do this? is it complicated


Well i am no where near an expert on the program and this took around four hours.

Alot more could have been done to the car but i prefer the OEM look.

The most difficult thing i found was the colour matching then the blending of the bumper and skirts.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice work Sir! 

I love photoshopping, just haven't had a chance this past 2 months.

4 hours is considerable time for subtle mods, but the quality shows.

One thing, I wouldn't have painted the crappy part of the front bumper (ie. bit that looks like a splitter, but isn't) yellow.

You could have added a Cupra R badge into one of the vents near the headlights too :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Mark.

Like i said i'm still learning so that why it takes a bit longer lol

I see what your mean about the splitter, it does look a little out of place.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you spied www.digimods.co.uk

I learned most things from the Tutorials page on there


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Have you spied www.digimods.co.uk
> 
> I learned most things from the Tutorials page on there


Yeah, its a great site :thumb:


----------

